# Life-glo 2



## Ghostface (Aug 30, 2006)

HI,
Has anyone used Hagen life-glo 2 in a planted tank? What is the kalvin?

thanks Ghost


----------



## Brian_T23 (Jul 25, 2006)

i think it was 18 000 K or 8700K i was planning on buying one of those bulbs but the people at the bet store said its not really good for plants. 

can anyone confirm this>?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

If you can find Zoo-Med bulbs they are a lot better than the Hagen bulbs in my experience. They should be around the same price too. Mix the Zoo-med FloraSun and UltraSun for a nice color.


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

I have been using LifeGlo 2 since 2005 and can stop buying them everytime I setup a new tank. 
It is 6700 K giving bright daylight with a bit of yellow cast. LifeGlo 2 is not a ordinary FL, it is rated as *high intensity* bulb - best for foreground or deeper tank where normal FL can't penetrate. Since it is high intensity, it generates slightly more heat than normal FL.


----------



## Ghostface (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks,
*AaronT* I was using 2 ultrasun and 2 aqua-glo. But I found that the ultrasun made the tank to yellow. So I took one ultrasun out and put in the florasun. It gave the tank a much better look. I tried to get another florasun but the local shop is having trouble getting more in. The only bulbs where power-glo, aqua-glo and life-glo 2. That's why I was looking at life-glo 2. *Yxberia* do you use all life-glo 2 or do you mix them?

Thanks Ghost


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

> Yxberia do you use all life-glo 2 or do you mix them?


I am using 2x40w LifeGlo2 + PowerGlo + other FL in my 4 feet.
I used to have 2x30w LifeGlo2 focus solely on my foreground and glosso spread like wild fire! Because I didn't do a frequent dosing, they all turn pale yellow in a week. To keep their growth in balance, I had to replace one of the LifeGlo2 with a less intense PowerGlo.

Another reason to mix them would be the cost. You can use cheap Philips FL/CF.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

AaronT said:


> If you can find Zoo-Med bulbs they are a lot better than the Hagen bulbs in my experience. They should be around the same price too. Mix the Zoo-med FloraSun and UltraSun for a nice color.


Big Al's has them online for pretty cheap. That's where I get mine.


----------

